

Show HN: Rapid Ipsum - legierski
http://rapid.legierski.net/

======
kaolinite
Hi legierski,

Great website which I'll use but could you add a favicon? Anything like that I
like to bookmark, remove the title and have just the icon in my bookmarks.

Thanks :-)

------
Vitaly
I prefer <http://lorem2.com/>

